# 2 NEW SHlPMENTS OF FISH, 1 SHlPMENT OF CLEAN UP CREW. CHECK OUT THIS WEEKS SPECIALS



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have 2 fish shipments came in 1 hawaii and 1 Indo. 1 shipment of clean up crew.

SPECIALS THIS SATURDAY, SUNDAY, AND MONDAY

YELLOW TANGS $25 each MEDIUM SIZE

YELLOW TANGS $30 LARGE SIZE

FLAME ANGELS $35 each

CORAL BEAUTY ANGELS $17.99

Red Leg Hermit small $1 each

Blue Leg Hermit $1 each

Cerith Snails $1 each

Nassarius Snails $1 each


MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS

Here is what came in

HAWAII FISH 

Flame Angel

Lemon Angel

Potters Angel

Moorish Idol

Lineatus Butterflies

Yellow Tangs

Kole Tangs

Achilles Tangs

Flame Hawkfish

Halloween Hermit Crabs


CLEAN UP CREW 

Peppermint Shrimp

Red Leg Hermit

Blue Leg Hermit

Cerith Snails

Nassarius Snails

INDO FISH

*Angel Coral Beauty Centropygebispinosus
Anthias Dispar (M/L) Pseudanthiasdispar
Anthias Blue Eye (Female) Pseudanthiassquamipinnis
Anthias Randall (Male) Pseudanthiasrandalli
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Clown Pink Skunk Amphiprionperideraio
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Black Percula (M/L) Amphiprionlatezonatus
Basslet Indo Guard Swalese Liopropoma Swalese
Basslet Japanese Susumi Liopropoma Susumi
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) Zebrasomaveliferum
Sea Hare Slugs Dorabilliaauricularia
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male) Pseudanthiassquamipinnis
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Angel Watanabe (Fem) (S) Genicanthuswatanabei
Butterfly Copperband (M/L) Chelmonrostratus
File Leatherjacket Acreichthystomentosus
Puffer Narrow Lined Arothronmanilensis
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L) Paracanthurushepatus
Uchin Black Long Spine Diademasetosum
Box Fish Yellow (S) Ostracioncubicus
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Anthias Orange (Female) Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Butterfly Red Checkered (M) Chaetodonxanthurus
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipigerflavissimus
Heniochus Brown (M/L) Heniochusvarius
Mask Heniochus (M/L) Heniochusmonocerus
Puffer Dogface Arothronnigropunctatus
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchuschaetodonoides
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Lionfish Spotfin Pteroisantennata
Goby Tangaroa Antenna Ctenogobiopstangaroai
Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Chromis Orange Lined Acanthochromispolyacanthus
Damsel 3-Stripes Dascyllusaruanus
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino) Dascyllustrimaculatus
Goby Firefish Nemateleotrismagnifica
Goby Yellow Watchman Cryptocentruscinctus
Blenny Yellow Tail Ecseniusnamiyei
Goby Orange Spot (Guttata) Amblyeleotrisguttata
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv) Corisgaimard
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoereschrysus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Clown Maroon (S) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Clown Brown & White Amphiprionsebae
Clown Black & White Amphiprionclarkii
Wrasse Six-Lined Pseudocheilinushexataenia
Wrasse Carpenter Paracheilinus carpenteri
Damsel Velvet Neoglyphidodonoxyodon
Blenny Scooter (M/L) Neosynchiropusocellatus
Cocoworm Sabellatarteindica
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled) Salariasfasciatus
Goby Pink & Blue Spot Cryptocentrusleptocephalus
Pipefish Alligator Syngnathoidesbiaculeatus
Pipefish Banded Doryrhamphusdactyliophorus
Crab Red Hermit Dardanus megistos
Crab Hermit w/Anemone Dardanuspedunculatus
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Starfish Choc Chip Protoreasternodosus
Anemone Saddle Carpet Cryptodendrum adhaecivum
Feather Duster Sabellatarteindica
Snail Turbo Tectusniloticus
Green top (crown) Snail Tectus pyramis
Banded Brittle Starfish Ophiolepis superba
Starfish Brittle (Green) Ophiarachnaincrassata
Starfish Basket (Asst Color) Himerometraspecies
Shell Cowrie Tiger Cypraeatigris
Shrimp Randal Pistol Alpheusrandalli
Shrimp Green Camel Rhynchocinetesdurbanensis
Starfish Blue Linckialaevigata
Crab Red Stripe Hermit Trizopagrus strigatus
Anemone Red Mat Radianthus simplex
Shrimp Sexy Thoramboinensis
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Angel Half Black Centropygevrolikii
Trigger Clown (S) Balistoidesconspicillum
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L) Pomacanthusemperator 
Anthias Purple Square (Male) Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Trigger Pinktail Melichthysvidua
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male) Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Trigger Pinktail Melichthysvidua
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Box Fish Blue spot (M) Ostracionmeleagris
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult) Corisgaimard
Wrasse Dragon Novaculichthystaeniourus
Shark Banded Egg Caps. Scyliorhinusstellaris
Angel Emperor (baby) Pomacanthusemperator
Batfish Pinnatus Plataxpinnatus
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L) Acanthuruslineatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Lionfish Spotfin Pteroisantennata
Butterfly Copperband (M/L) Chelmonrostratus
Lobster Spiny Blue Panulirusversicolor*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*This Morning's Pictures.....*

Colourful shipment......


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks, as always for the great pics Red


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nice, thanks for the pics red!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol....no probs. Apparently it's what I "do".


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Please keep "doing" what "you do".


----------

